# my new nature aquarium



## Napoleon (24 Feb 2018)

*Final full tank shot:



 *

One day after planting,
*Title:*
Triangular composition
*Dimensions: *
ADA 90P 90x45x45
*CO2: pollen glass *Beatle 30
*Filtration:
Eiham *

*Lights: ADA solar RGB*

*Photo Period:* 7hrs/day

*Fertilisation:*
Ada brighty k,mineral,iron eca,green gain
*Substrate:*
Aqua soil Amazonia, tourmaline BC , super clear, bacteria 100,power sand L,
*Hardscape: ryuoh stone, la plata sand, manzanita wood.*

*Flora:*
Lots of plants used for this layout please ask if you want to know a specific plant. To name the less unusual (rotala macranda  variegata, littorella uniflora, rotala hra, eriocaulon danan towuti in sulawesi, eriocaulon from uttera kannada Karnataka,India
*Fauna:*
Still cycling
*Journal Link: *


*Additional photos:


 

 

 *


----------



## Tim Harrison (24 Feb 2018)

Hello Napoleon, welcome. Nice work


----------



## Napoleon (24 Feb 2018)

Thanks Tim


----------



## alto (24 Feb 2018)

I'm  though - is the first photo just 1Day 
or Final Day 

Awesome Light!

& you could definitely post more photos showing every side 

What's the tall grass at the back?


----------



## alto (24 Feb 2018)

only downfall is that now I have to go back & rescape my own tank 





and ship in some La Plata sand & boxes of stone


----------



## Tim Harrison (24 Feb 2018)

...Jean-Michel is that you...aquarist/ horticulturist at the Royal botanical gardens of Kew?


----------



## Napoleon (24 Feb 2018)

Hi Alto
I planted the tank yesterday, everything will look nicer after the first trimming, some of the plants are not visible yet cause too small
Yes I am very happy with the light defo the best on market really shows the red and green of plants
Tall grass is actually eriocaulon


----------



## Napoleon (24 Feb 2018)

Yes Tim I work for Kew Gardens 
Pic is my own tank tho


----------



## Tim Harrison (24 Feb 2018)

Well you certainly planted it for immediate effect, I'm sure it will look even more stunning when it's grown in.


----------



## Napoleon (24 Feb 2018)

Thanks Tim I spent lots of time preparing the plants and dividing them in 3/4 different lengths so the plants looks ok from beginning


----------

